
Spacious Closes $9M Series A to Add 100 Locations and Retail Flagships - philip1209
https://blog.spacious.com/spacious-closes-9m-series-a-to-add-100-locations-retail-flagships-98b4f153c4d6
======
philip1209
As a remote worker, Spacious is one of my favorite startups. They turn unused
space in restaurants during the day into co-working space. It costs between a
third and half of a WeWork hot seat, and I like being able to switch locations
every day to get a different neighborhood, look, and feel. I'm unaffiliated,
but I think the future of remote work looks like this!

